# SES light question



## gus steeler (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello fellow nissan xtrail owners and enthusiasts! I have searched for the answer to my question, but this time i cannot find the answer. Here goes, I have a 2005 xtrail LE,auto, 2.5 L

I recently had the exhaust pipe that goes from the front (after the catalytic) to the rear muffler replaced as the old one was broken away from the muffler, after a day or so, my service engine soon light came on(which did not ever come on before, even when the pipe was broken off). I performed the self diagnosis procedure and was successful, I received a 0420 code. I am told this is a catalytic converter issue, or possibly an o2 sensor. The problem i have now is, after resetting the SES light and driving for a bit, the light came back on, only this time, when i try the self diagnosis, the SES light doesnt pop out a code, it just blinks 5 slow blinks then stays on. I have tried numerous times and i am just getting the same result. Is the light blinking the 5x trying to tell me something? If so, could someone tell me what it means?

Additional question, Does anyone have any idea why when a new pipe was installed on my truck, the light came on? It had never been on before up until this point?
Sorry about the novel friends, i like to provide as much info as i can, I hope someone can help me out on this one.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the ECU may be in diagnostic mode II and the five blinks are telling you that not all SRT's (system readiness test) are set. It was probably caused by the P0420 fault. Connect a scan tool and reset all the codes.

Did you replace the pipe between the front CAT and the second CAT that's under the car. If so, there may be an exhaust leak that's setting the P0420.


----------

